
Project.json is dead. ASP.NET Core goes back to MSBuild - baroa
https://twitter.com/davidfowl/status/730219570783363073
======
alexc05
I loved project.json but the justification was acceptable in my opinion.

There are literally billions of dollars of existing customer software built
with CSPROJ files.

Moving forward with ONE file type and one set of build tools is the best for
the long term ecosystem.

Even if it isn't the favorite choice.

Msbuild is open source, so there's nothing preventing a community member from
adding json support back in.

Oh! I should add that they've committed to keeping "the good bits" of project
json withing the .NetCore project files.

They'll be shorter, they won't require you add all existing files for
compilation. Some other nice stuff (I hope NPM and SCRIPTS stays for example!)

Anyways, sad to lose it but in the end I think most people "get it"

~~~
FubarCoder
The main feature - for me - was the ability to use the same project.json to
compile a project for multiple frameworks. Sad to see, that they ditch
project.json - especially after the overhaul one or two weeks ago, which was a
necessary cleanup. How will they be able to release the rc2 on May, 16th, week
they change a critical part of the build chain again? Does this mean, that
they are ditching dotnet CLI too?

~~~
alexc05
No, dotnet CLI is coming along for sure.

I was watching the community stand-up on Tuesday where Scott Hanselman and
Damien Edwards discussed the reasoning in a little more detail.

They were pretty clear that they wanted to make sure they adapted and kept
_all the things_ they liked about project.json

And then rattled off a list.

I'm sure the single-file for multiple frameworks would be on the list of
things they want to keep.

The shift to CSPROJ for them actually sounded (relatively) simple.

The current project.json becomes a PropertyGroup and they put everything
inside that.

So they switch the mustaches for triangle brackets, but they did mention
wanting to keep it "light weight"

I also know that Damien said something to the effect of "we loved project.json
probably MORE than many members of the community, but the choice had to be
made"

